# NXP Semiconductors - NXPI



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

NXP, Netherlands up approx. 14% on News that it will buy US based FSL - Freesale Semiconductor for 11.8 billion USD. Lots of speculation: 
NXP > Cars > Apple????? There have been rumours/hints by Motley Fool almost a year ago that "something" would happen in the semiconductor business. Too late to buy?


----------



## protomok (Jul 9, 2012)

Yep, more consolidation in the semiconductor space. Seems like it's getting increasingly difficult for the "small" semiconductor companies to survive.

My guess is we'll see a lot more consolidation. Not sure if NXP/Freescale will be acquired but definitely watching companies like BRCM, Marvell, and a few others.


----------

